# Brauche Hilfe bei DVB-S2 empfang



## klaus$ (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich will mir einen neuen Fernseher zulegen der einen DVB-S2 Tuner eingebaut hat. 

Ich möchte Prosieben, sat.1, rtl II, rtl, .. empfangen können. Brauche ich dafür noch irgendwelche hardware oder kann ich einfach den DVB-S2 anstecken und lossschauen? Derzeit empfange ich digital über Satellit

Über DVB-S2 kann ich auch HD und HD+ Programme empfangen, stimmt das??

Der Fernseher hat einen CI+ Slot.

Danke


----------



## klaus$ (26. Juli 2010)

Kann denn mir keiner weiterhelfen


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2010)

Was für ein TV ist es denn?


Wikipedia ist dein Freund

DVB-S ? Wikipedia



> DVB via Satellit [Bearbeiten]
> Die Ausstrahlung von DVB per Satellit (z. B. Astra, Eutelsat) ist die meistgenutzte DVB-Variante. Hier werden dank der großen Datenübertragungsrate die meisten Fernseh- und Hörfunkprogramme sowie Zusatzdienste übertragen. Als Beispiel werden alleine über die Astra-Satelliten mehr als 1500 Radio- und TV-Programme übertragen, davon sind knapp 300 TV-Programme und etwa 170 Radio-Sender unverschlüsselt.[1] Im Gegensatz zu DVB-C und DVB-T benötigt DVB-S keine Zusatzinfrastruktur (Kabelnetze, terrestrische Senderketten) und bietet somit auch in abgelegenen Gebieten Fernseh- und Rundfunkempfang. Es gibt Satellitenantennen, die durch automatische Nachführung der Antenne den Empfang in Flugzeugen, auf Schiffen oder sogar in Bussen während der Fahrt ermöglichen. Daher trifft die Bezeichnung „Überallfernsehen“ eher auf DVB-S als auf DVB-T zu. DVB-S dient teilweise sogar als Datenlieferant für die Kabelnetze (Analog und Digital) bzw. DVB-T.
> 
> Geräte und Kosten [Bearbeiten]
> ...


----------



## klaus$ (26. Juli 2010)

Samsung UE32C6700
Wikipedia zu für mich zu hoch^^


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2010)

> Ich möchte Prosieben, sat.1, rtl II, rtl, .. empfangen können. Brauche ich dafür noch irgendwelche hardware oder kann ich einfach den DVB-S2 anstecken und lossschauen? Derzeit empfange ich digital über Satellit



Jo, sollte klappen... Einfach Kabel rein und fertig... Reciever ist nicht mehr notwendig...


----------



## klaus$ (26. Juli 2010)

Danke das wollte ich nur wissen


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2010)

Hier noch eine HD-Senderliste für DVB-S2

HDTV-Sender - HDTV-Space


----------



## klaus$ (26. Juli 2010)

Danke


----------

